# enable shared folders [vmware fusion]

## chrootman

Hola, Instalé gentoo mediante vmware fusion en mac y esto fue lo único que me permitió montar directorios en el apartado enable shared folders.

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# NOTE: Even though we list ext4 as the type here, it will work with ext2/ext3

#       filesystems.  This just tells the kernel to use the ext4 driver.

#

# NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

#       more reliable to use filesystem labels or UUIDs. See your filesystem

#       documentation for details on setting a label. To obtain the UUID, use

#       the blkid(8) command.

#LABEL=boot      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

#UUID=58e72203-57d1-4497-81ad-97655bd56494      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

#LABEL=swap      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sda1                  /boot            ext4         defaults,noatime 0 2

/dev/sda3                  /                ext4         noatime          0 1   

/dev/sda2                  none             swap         sw               0 0

#.host:/ /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs defaults 0 0

#.host:/ /mnt/hgfs fuse.vmhgfs-fuse allow_other 0 0

#.host:/home/user/sharedfolder /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs defaults,ttl=5,uid=1000,gid=1000   0 0

#.host:/                 /mnt/hgfs       vmhgfs          defaults,ttl=5  0 0

            

.host:/ /mnt/hgfs vmhgfs-fuse allow_other 0 0

#/usr/bin/vmhgfs-fuse .host:/ /mnt/hgfs -o subtype=vmhgfs-fuse,allow_other

tmp     /tmp      tmpfs rw,mode=1777 0 0

vartmp  /var/tmp  tmpfs rw,mode=1777 0 0 
```

----------

